# WAN - West Australian Newspapers Holdings



## skc (14 October 2010)

Can't find a thread for this with the search function for some reason...

Here's a chart - a pretty neat looking set up imo.


----------



## jogo (7 March 2011)

*WAN*

Much appreciated if someone could help me with a prognosis for WAN shares and the CULS. I bought in at 6.35 on 17.02.11 and they are now down to 5.28 (after dividend).  There does not seem to be any reason as to why i should take up the 4:7 offering, or is it likely that the shares will bounce back after this? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## skc (7 March 2011)

*Re: WAN*



jogo said:


> Much appreciated if someone could help me with a prognosis for WAN shares and the CULS. I bought in at 6.35 on 17.02.11 and they are now down to 5.28 (after dividend).  There does not seem to be any reason as to why i should take up the 4:7 offering, or is it likely that the shares will bounce back after this? Any advice much appreciated.




WAN shareholders definitely got a raw deal with Stokes call ing all the shots and shuffling assets all he like...

Sorry no advice can be given here or speculate where the share price will go.

But let's just say if you do decide to buy more shares then it probably makes sense to buy it at the cheaper price between the rights offer and the market.


----------



## jogo (7 March 2011)

*Re: WAN*



skc said:


> WAN shareholders definitely got a raw deal with Stokes call ing all the shots and shuffling assets all he like...
> 
> Sorry no advice can be given here or speculate where the share price will go.
> 
> But let's just say if you do decide to buy more shares then it probably makes sense to buy it at the cheaper price between the rights offer and the market.




thanks for that - pretty disappointing! Current price is 5.20 so maybe the deal wont even proceed - hope everyone else is hanging offtaking up the CULS like me....


----------

